# The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya (2010)



## GentleFist (Apr 13, 2010)

Theres a new Haruhi movie in japanese cinemas.
And since I love Haruhi I couldn't wait for the DVD and the English DVD would take even longer.

So I found some extremely crappy camrip on the net and watched it... seriously that was the worst quality camrip ever...
...but I was soooo amazed its just awesome awesome awesome.

Well it covers the story from the "The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya" and it's pretty close to the novel except some small details that make the movie even better than the novel.

In my opinion it really makes up for endless eight.

And expect long hair Haruhi


----------



## prowler (Apr 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So I found some extremely crappy camrip on the net and watched it... seriously that was the worst quality camrip ever...That's the only video on the Internet until the DVD comes out :/
> I'm waiting until a better quality release comes out, I ain't watching that. His camera is sideways through the whole movie? At least it was at the beginning, then I deleted it off my computer.QUOTEIn my opinion it really makes up for endless eight.


;_; it best be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool!  I never knew they made a film.  It's one of the few anime series I like.  The first season was genius, second one was excellent but not quite as good.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool, didn't know about the movie. I have to watch season 2 as well. soon..


----------



## pitman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be waiting for a DVD release, I don't wanna deal with eye/ear cancer.
I remember reading the light novel from Baka-Tsuki a couple of years ago (not there anymore due to C&D) and still remember thinking "It would be great to see this animated".


----------



## pasc (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty good movie in my opinion !
Althought, you seemingly have to watch it after both seasons (which why I have to rewatch it after watching the second season to get all references).


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 4, 2011)

I watched it camrip a couple times...but I still can't wait for the DVD to come out xD.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I watched it camrip a couple times...but I still can't wait for the DVD to come out xD.


You can get a 720p & 1080p BluRay rip of it...


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Oops.


----------



## Jax (Jan 4, 2011)

Kyon-kun, den wa!

Wait, that's not it...


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 4, 2011)

IT WAS FUCKING AMAZING.

watched in in BD, I LOVED it.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.





Spoiler



SURPRISE YANDERE!!!!!





Spoiler: They did a nice job of making Nagato moe~


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

It was pretty fucking awesome! Did not see Kyon dying coming though.

"Who are you?"
"John Smith."
""

Has anyone seen the dub bloopers for the series?
"What's your name anyway?"
"Crispin Freeman."


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> It was pretty fucking awesome! Did not see Kyon dying coming though.
> 
> "Who are you?"
> "John Smith."
> ...


xD
lol, that's awesome.


----------



## Jax (Jan 4, 2011)

An... unusual but epic trailer.


----------



## DSDisco (Jan 4, 2011)

ogh i broke my ipad now im typing from a piece if sh17 compyooter wid all keys missin bot still. must see this movie1111111


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> An... unusual but epic trailer.


That reminds me of this


Someone needs to re-do the Haruhi one when the dub comes out.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> An... unusual but epic trailer.


That, sir, is fucking awesome.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2011)

If you watch close enough, you can see the exact moment when her heart shatters.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> If you watch close enough, you can see the exact moment when her heart shatters.


Was that a Simpsons reference?

Regardless, I would've done the same thing. The old world was way better.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Was that a Simpsons reference?


Nah. It's a simple sentence that Haruhi fans use to troll Nagato fans (which I am).
And yes, I'm aware repeating that sentence and using that picture means I'm trolling myself.


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay!A haruhi movie.Gotta finish second season first though.


----------



## Jax (Jan 4, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> If you watch close enough, you can see the exact moment when her heart shatters.



My heart broke as well... :'(


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, it was so sad ;~;


----------



## pitman (Jan 4, 2011)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for a DVD release, I don't wanna deal with eye/ear cancer.
> I remember reading the light novel from Baka-Tsuki a couple of years ago (not there anymore due to C&D) and still remember thinking "It would be great to see this animated".



Indeed it was great to see animated, definitely makes you forget that ?8 atrocity...


----------



## Raiser (Jan 7, 2011)

pitman said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think calling it an atrocity is in the eyes of the beholder. 
Yeah, it received a lot of negative attention, but some, including me and my brother, actually found the loop to be quite interesting. Each loop there was something added/changed and it gets you to think.. "why?"

That aside though, I loved this movie. As soon as it was done, I sat back to watch it again.


----------



## GentleFist (Jan 7, 2011)

wow i waited since april for the bluray release and it was worth it~

seeing haruhi in 1080p makes my mind ***


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> wow i waited since april for the bluray release and it was worth it~
> 
> seeing haruhi in 1080p makes my mind ***


My laptop can't play 1080p OTL
But the 720p's still really nice ^~^


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 7, 2011)

Gotta download it now damnit.I really like this anime.


----------

